
Ask HN: Who would you trust? - anaganisk
Given that you had to absolutely trust either an American based company or competing Russian based  company. For ex- WhatsApp Vs Telegram. Who would you trust more with your data&#x2F;profile and what parameters do you consider before choosing one?
======
dorelljames
I honestly don't know who to trust. I don't think it matters which company you
are in. At some point in time, we as users are being used by these companies
either for profit or research. It's the price we pay for using really free.

I hope with the rise of cryptocurrency and decentralization, we can finally
gain and own back what's ours.

------
bigiain
I don't trust companies, I trust people.

I use Signal 'cause I trust Moxie not because I trust Open Whisper Systems.

And I acknowledge the risk that Moxie, being in the US, is subject to US laws
and government's monopoly on violence against their own citizens, and don't
expect for a moment he'd put up a fight against a _serious_ federal agency
demand to sell me out. Same as everything.

------
PaulHoule
Institutions and rule of law are better in the U.S. than Russia, but that is
not saying much.

------
miaklesp
I trust in moral integrity of Durov.

